# problema giFT

## Ruba

Salve,

Ho un problemino con giFT.

Ho fatto 

```
#emerge giFT-cvs 

#emerge giftcurs 

#giFT -d 
```

Poi l'ho configurato con

```

#giFT-setup

```

ma quando lo faccio partire mi dice

Can't connect to the daemon 127.0.0.1:1213:Connection refused(111)

Io il demone l'ho settato li!

Nessuna idea?

----------

## Ginko

Guarda cosa ti dice 

```
netstat -an
```

Dovresti trovare il servizio 1213 che ascolta sull'indirizzo 127.0.0.1.

C'e'?

--Gianluca

----------

## Ruba

No non c'è.

----------

## cerri

Non conosco il servizio in questione, ma c'e' un gift in /etc/init.d?

----------

## Ginko

 *Ruba wrote:*   

> No non c'è.

 

Quindi non c'e' nessun daemon che ascolta sulla porta in questione. 

Probabilmente non c'e' nessun processo giftd che gira. Guarda la tabella dei processi.

Fai partire il daemon con 

```
trace -f <daemon>
```

e guarda se il processo muore.

Guardati pure /var/log/messages e cerca la causa del decesso prematuro   :Sad: 

--Gianluca

----------

## pilla

C'è qualche firewall nella tua macchina ?

----------

## Ginko

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> C'è qualche firewall nella tua macchina ?

 

netstat -an indica che il non c'e' nessun processo che ascolta sulla porta in questione. 

Non credo che il firewall (se pure ci fosse) possa essere il problema.

--Gianluca

----------

## pilla

Non so si un firewall NAT ascolta sulla porta. 

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

>  *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   C'è qualche firewall nella tua macchina ? 
> 
> netstat -an indica che il non c'e' nessun processo che ascolta sulla porta in questione. 
> 
> Non credo che il firewall (se pure ci fosse) possa essere il problema.
> ...

 

----------

## cerri

Come si chiama l'eseguibile del demone?

Lancialo, e vedi cosa succede.

Se sembra ritornarti alla shell senza dire nulla, fai

```
echo $?
```

Se c'e' qualche problema ti deve apparire un numero >= 1.

----------

## Ruba

Io il demone lo faccio partire con 

```
giFT -d
```

 e muore senza dirmi niente.

```
echo $?
```

 mi risponde 0

----------

## cerri

Il problema appare allora altrove.

Il demone e' ok. Ovviamente se fai un 

```
ps -eaf
```

 non vedi il processo giFT, giusto?

----------

## Ginko

 *Ruba wrote:*   

> Io il demone lo faccio partire con 
> 
> ```
> giFT -d
> ```
> ...

 

Prova

```
strace -f giFT -d
```

Riesci a vedere il motivo per cui il demone muore?

--Gianluca

----------

